

The tech niusances that annoy us most - anigbrowl
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-12-tech-nuisances-that-annoy-us-most-1426009886?mod=WSJ_hp_RightTopStories

======
anigbrowl
For once, the comments are also worth your time - this is about as good a
collection of pain points as you'll find.

